# Which home HO scale Car race set might you recommend ?



## johnnyclack (Sep 30, 2013)

I am wanting to purchase an HO race set for my 9<>10 year old daughter for Christmas. I am most familiar with the AFX sets, but I am finding other brands out their when I serach.

Help me get back into this hobby.

Merry Christmas / Happy New Year :hat:


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

AFX Super International. Best bang for the buck.


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Hard to go wrong with any set from TOMY AFX. Especially if the set has the three way voltage setting on the transformer. That lets you turn the available voltage down so the cars aren't quite so fast and are more driveable. 

Tom


----------



## johnnyclack (Sep 30, 2013)

I see I have posted this in the wrong topic column,_ sorry about that _

I am looking rellay hard at purchasing the:

AFX 70286 24 Hour Champions Ho Slot Car Race Set


----------

